# Hydrawise HPC Wifi controller



## PenSmith (9 mo ago)

Curious if anyone uses one of these. First house with irrigation. It had the Pro-C controller. I installed the HPC Wifi faceplate as an upgrade (just snaps onto the control board, after the manual controller is removed). Anyway, it worked fine initially, but now since startup last month, it will not stay connected to the wifi. This is on an xfinity xFi gateway.


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

Mine is Hydrawise as well. although mine is the wifi controller, I'm not sure the model. it was the Pro-C, and then I called my irrigation guy and he swapped it out for the wifi version. I control everything with the app and haven't had any issues with connections. Possibly sounds like an internet/router issue


----------



## PenSmith (9 mo ago)

Yes, mine was the Pro-C, and I installed the faceplate Hydrawise HPC wi-fi controller to it. It worked fine until this April. Not no Wi-Fi connection at all. I want to believe it is a Wi-fi issue, however, of all the devices in the house using the 2.4ghz channel, this is the only one not working.


----------



## PenSmith (9 mo ago)

I am shopping online today for a new controller.


----------



## PenSmith (9 mo ago)

I may have found the issue. Had a device that I was pausing daily on the home wifi, thinking it was a school computer of my daughter. It may be the controller....
.
.
.It was the controller. It is listed as device WINC-ed-14
I am constantly pausing my kids wi-fi privilege's and apparently I assigned this device to my daughter. She has a 15" laptop and a smaller device she uses periodically for school. Me being somewhat new to looking at connected devices on our system, I "assumed" it was an education (school) windows computer. UGH! what an idiot. I just paused it and sure enough, system went offline. I unpaused it and system came back on. I just ran a zone for a second and it worked. Dilemma solved!

Oh, one tip-off was when I googled that device name, someone on reddit said that they had a device that was like a smart utility meter or something (water or gas meter). That got me thinking about mine...


----------

